# Fischerprüfung in NRW Ende August/ Anfang September



## DerSimon (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch einen Prüfungstermin in NRW welcher Ende August oder Anfang September stattfindet (Sommerferien)? Wo in NRW spielt keine Rolle. Konnte bisher leider nichts finden und vielleicht hat ja jemand genau in diesem Zeitraum seine Prüfung.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW Ende August/ Anfang September*

Hi 

Also soweit ich informiert bin, sind die Termine im April und im November.
Also 2 mal im Jahr.

Ist natürlich von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich.

Desweiteren kannst Du nicht in jeder Stadt einfach die Fischerprüfung ablegen, wenn Du dort nicht als wohnhaft gemeldet bist.
Nicht jede untere Fischereibehörde gibt Ausnahmegenehmigungen dafür raus.

Und wenn Du eine Ausnahmegenehmigungen bekommst kostet die 15 € oder mehr.


----------



## DerSimon (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW Ende August/ Anfang September*

Hallo Hanzz,

das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Leider könnte meine Freundin jedoch nur zu dieser Zeit an der Prüfung teilnehmen und das mit der Ausnahmegenehmigung funktioniert auch. Die 15€ Mehrkosten sind da auch egal 
Daher meine Frage: In welcher Stadt findet Ende August oder Anfang September die Fischerprüfung statt.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------

